# my new tank



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

tested my tank today and !wow! biospira and cycle combined works very fast....this stuff is absolutely amazing!

ammonia- 1.0 
nitrite- .25
nitrate- 5.0 
ph- 7.6 the same as my tap water

should i use ph up and down or use-
Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Ph 6.5 Packets
Automatically sets & stabilizes pH at 6.5. Removes chlorine & detoxifies heavy metals. Great for Tetras, Discus, Angels. Contains Aloe Vera and electrolytes to reduce fish stress. Use when setting up an aquarium or changing water.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I dont have any experience using that stuff, so i don't know. I use seachem acid buffer to lower my ph and it has worked great for me for years.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

fury said:


> tested my tank today and !wow! biospira and cycle combined works very fast....this stuff is absolutely amazing!
> 
> ammonia- 1.0
> nitrite- .25
> ...


I would not use any of those ph adjusters especially since I dont think your tank is even cycled yet. Using those additives is nothing but headaches IMO and as long as your ph is stable your p should be fine.
I believe adding a couple of pieces of driftwood may help lower your ph, (I THINK)
and if I'm correct it would be a better way to go I think.
Use prime with your water changes and you should be fine, it also removes heavy metals and detoxifies.

Keep a close eye on your ammo right now and I wouldnt add any fish till you get a steady reading of 0 ammonia.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

MOST driftwoods SHOULD lower the ph of your water, but the "downside" to that is the tanins they leak into the water. I always use acid buffers because my tap water is very very alkaline, with a ph of 7.6 you shouldnt have a problem.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

thanks guys


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

No prob dude


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

wood will NOT decrease your water PH significantly unless half your tank is rotting wood, there are 2 safe ways to do that. 1st is by using peat moss preferably outmake side your tank and then add the peat water into your tank, peat will your water yellow. 2nd is by cutting it with RO water but this rout is tricky, you have to watch your KH and GH levels, especially your KH, if it falls below 50 ppm you will get swift PH drops that will hurt/kill your fish. and the RO water will not lower your PH a lot because you will not be able to put enough of it inside without negatively effecting your KH. sorry if its a little confusing lol.

this is what I do, RO water PH 6.8 my tap PH 7.4, I put 1 part RO water and 6-7 parts tap water, this reduces my PH to 7.2 (not a lot like I mentioned before) but the real benefit is that my GH decreases to about 125 ppm from like 190 ppm, and my KH drops 71 ppm from like 160 ppm, and this is good b/c the amazon water is very soft and acidic from all the rotting leaves.

what ever you decide to do if you want to mess with RO water and PH do it GRADUALLY and get a KH/GH test kit, test the water and make sure the KH is always above 50 ppm

I have an RO unit in my house and dont like the water to be too yellow so this is what I do, also like feefa said stay away from the PH up/down chems, I tried them and they're nothing but trouble not to mention $$ every time you do a water change

oh ya, RO water GH/KH is zero


----------

